# PhotoGraphic: Audi Sport quattro S1 Rally Car Hits the Ice



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Depending on where you live, this winter may be either the coldest in memory (Tunisia) or a bit of a letdown (New York). Whatever your impression of the winter where you are, be glad there's been few degrees and plenty of snow in Sweden. It is just these conditions that allowed for this recent photo shoot from Audi whereby rally driver Stig Blomqvist took the wheel for a fantastic session of snow blowing quattro style.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










We've posted the rest of the shots in our gallery linked below.

* FULL GALLERY *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

Is there also a video coming about the original S1 going round the track on lake?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

tanel;bt1602 said:


> Is there also a video coming about the original S1 going round the track on lake?


Haven't seen any yet. Will keep my eyes open for one though.


----------

